# Ecriture manuscrite



## EboO (24 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me pose quelques questions concernant l'utilisation que je pourrais faire de mes périphériques tactiles dans le travail.
Régulièrement je prends des notes concernant des éléments que je constate sur un dossier. J'ai essayé de me faire des pdf remplissables mais c'est trop contraignant, j'ai besoin d'une solution plus ouverte. A chaque fois je reviens vers le papier et le crayon.
Du coup j'aimerais changer pour passer à un concept plus moderne et qui me résoudrait le problème du stockage. Tout noter en tapant est fastidieux et en dictant il y a trop de termes techniques qui ne sont pas reconnus.
Wacom semble le leader dans le domaine. Faut-il attendre iOS 9 et utiliser un stylet dans l'application Notes ou existe-t-il des solutions valables en écriture manuscrite et croquis ?
Dans l'idéal ce serait pour utiliser sur iphone 6 (peut être sur un ipad 3 mais ça ne m'arrange pas trop ou au pire une nexus 7), mais je ne sais pas si un stylet sera très adapté.
Concernant l'application je ne souhaite pas particulièrement de solution avec une abonnement. Si elle peut me transcrire proprement l,'écriture manuscrite je ne suis pas contre non plus !

Si vous avez connaissance d'une solution qui puisse correspondre je suis preneur, au pire j'affinerais selon ce qui existe. Mais pour l'instant je tourne un peu en rond.

Merci.


----------



## CBi (24 Juin 2015)

Il existe des applications très au point pour la prise de notes, et pour moi la plus séduisante sur iPad est Notes Plus.
Mais je suis pour l'instant passé à une méthode plus souple =bloc-notes papier photographié avec l'app Scannable sur mon iPhone et envoyé directement dans Evernote.
Le scan automatique de Scannable est vraiment impeccable et la fonction d'Evernote qui permet de rechercher même dans un texte manuscrit est très efficace.


----------



## EboO (24 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ton retour. 
En fait il s'agit plus de pouvoir éditer le document au fur et à mesure de l'évolution du bilan, en ajoutant quelques éléments. Et export le cas échéant pour stocker sur un cloud. 
Du coup la solution que tu proposes peut m'intéresser mais ca n'est pas exactement ce que je cherche. 
Scannable ne fait rien de mieux que prizmo ? Je ne connaissais pas cette application.


----------



## EboO (24 Juin 2015)

Je constate que Notes plus semble la solution la plus adaptée pour moi. Il y a même un possibilité de produire le texte manuscrit en caractères d'imprimerie !


----------



## EboO (26 Juin 2015)

Une autre application qui me semble prometteuse : Memo de Myscript. 
Je reçois le stylet aujourd'hui je vais approfondir ça.


----------



## CBi (26 Juin 2015)

La fonction de reconnaissance d'écriture manuscrite est aussi incluse dans Notes Plus = c'est la même, fournie par MyScript.
La différence est que MyScript Memo est en fait un démonstrateur (MyScript est une société qui principalement vend ses solutions à d'autres éditeurs de logiciels), qui gère les notes page par page. 
Notes Plus est une app complète qui gère les carnets et permet soit de conserver une bibliothèque complète de carnets dans l'application, soit d'exporter en une fois plusieurs pages. Notes Plus est également plus riche en calligraphie et intègre un navigateur web pour éventuellement faire des copier coller facilement depuis internet.


----------



## EboO (26 Juin 2015)

Merci pour ces précisions. Tu es bien renseigné


----------

